# Phase 1 of new shop area



## barry richardson

Just got the slab poured a couple of days ago, 24x48' under a roof. Previous owners had horses, and this was their shelter, now it's going to be shelter for air compressor, dust collector, wood lathes, sanding table, utility trailer, lawn tractor, etc. Next phase is to get 220v to it, and then have a enclosed shop built next to it. Hope to have it complete by this fall... Yipee!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 15


----------



## Kevin

Awesome Barry. Man i am jealous of the weather you have nearly year round hot weather don't you? I tell you what after these north Texas winters I am ready to pitch a tent next to your shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

So, did I understand you to say that you won't be enclosing it?


----------



## barry richardson

JR Custom Calls said:


> So, did I understand you to say that you won't be enclosing it?



correct. Sun is the main enemy here. Occasionally rain. I will use the area to do the dirtier dustier stuff. I will only leave big equipment out that is too big to carry off but this is a pretty secure area with good neighbors. Later im building an enclosed shop next to it...


----------



## JR Custom Calls

That's awesome! Probably A little healthier that way too.


----------



## Tclem

I get a shop and Barry one ups me. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> Awesome Barry. Man i am jealous of the weather you have nearly year round hot weather don't you? I tell you what after these north Texas winters I am ready to pitch a tent next to your shop.



And he's jealous of the Flamed Forest...........well maybe


----------



## manbuckwal

As Tony would say "Y'all killing me Holmes with these new shops "


----------



## ripjack13

manbuckwal said:


> As Tony would say "Y'all killing me Holmes with these new shops "

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Man, that is a Barry nice open space. Does it still smell like horse poopy?


----------



## ripjack13

*very, not Barry. intended to say Barry first, and very after....doh!!


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> *very, not Barry. intended to say Barry first, and very after....doh!!



If this is read just on its own, you would think @Tclem hacked your account and wrote this.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

Congrats on getting things headed toward a functioning man space!


----------



## ripjack13

A man space to man scape? 

Ooohhh myyyy


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> If this is read just on its own, you would think @Tclem hacked your account and wrote this.


----------



## barry richardson

Tclem said:


> I get a shop and Barry one ups me. Lol


Tony, when I'm ready to build the main shop ,I'm having you come over and put it up in one morning, I gotta see that...


----------



## Tclem

barry richardson said:


> Tony, when I'm ready to build the main shop ,I'm having you come over and put it up in one morning, I gotta see that...


Ha only if it is 16x40 and I'll need the four other guys


----------



## barry richardson

ripjack13 said:


> Man, that is a Barry nice open space. Does it still smell like horse poopy?


I don't think it's held horses for quite a while, what really stinks when the wind is right, is an industrial sized dairy farm about a mile from me....ahhh ......country living

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

barry richardson said:


> an industrial sized dairy farm about a mile from me....ahhh ......country living



If you ever need fertilizer you don't have too drive far.


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> If you ever need fertilizer you don't have too drive far.


Yeah it's that time here where everybody is fertilizing with chicken litter. Smells good around here


----------



## Kevin

Yeah a lot of people like chicken livers I don't care for them.


----------



## ripjack13

I live next to a cow farm. Mmmmm....poopy!


----------



## Nature Man

It's got to be hotter than Hades in the Summer in your open air shop! Chuck


----------



## Kenbo

Man oh man. My shop is a broom closet in comparison to some of them that are being shown on here. This is going to be awesome for you. Can't wait to see what it turns out like.


----------



## barry richardson

Nature Man said:


> It's got to be hotter than Hades in the Summer in your open air shop! Chuck


I've used a garage without AC up to now. In the heat of the summer I knock off by early afternoon. Probably be the same with this. Moving air is going to help. There are also a variety of mobile swamp coolers that can be used as well...


----------

